# any one else buy a 566?



## chargerfan32 (Jun 13, 2008)

I recently purchased a 566 and after going back to the reviews, i found one that said they include the pedals on this model. I look at their website, and they list them on there too. However, they didnt include them on the bike i bought from the LBS. I emailed look, and havent had a response. Love the rest of bike though.

Thanks,

Wayne


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

The 566 should have come with Keo Classic pedals. 
I would go back to my dealer and tell them. 

Check out the parts list here...
http://www.wrenchscience.com/Look/566+Sram+Rival+Bike/Road_Bikes/Frames.html

and here...

http://www.bikesale.com/look-566-origin-1-1.aspx


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Bike shops overlook things just like car dealerships. At times, the customer (enthusiast) knows more than the salesman (employee) and things like this happen. Simple as that. 

Explain the situation, be nice, have proof from a credible source in case it's needed. You should be good to go.


----------



## chargerfan32 (Jun 13, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks guys!!! I printed the pages out, and ill let them know. Hopefully it works out. 

Thanks,

Wayne


----------



## Chupalt (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah mine came with pedals, cleats and an extra derailleur hanger.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Chupalt said:


> Yeah mine came with pedals, cleats and an extra derailleur hanger.


same here.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Unfortunately we received some of these complete bikes without pedals. Have your LBS contact us and we will definitely take care of it.

Sorry for the inconvenience, and I hope you're enjoying your new bike! 
(as much as possible w/o pedals  )


----------



## Echo (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, I prodealed mine through my work, and they forgot to include the pedals with it. After contacting Look they acknowledged the mistake (and said it had been happening alot recently) and fixed the problem promptly... Having owned mine for the past two months, I think I'm in love with it now!

Well done Look!


----------

